# Naps



## ATyler (Sep 7, 2010)

I've been stuck at a plateau for a while now and am really considering starting my first cycle. I have done some research and am looking into naps beginners bulk cycle. 
Length 10 weeks
Weeks 1-4 GP Methan10 40 mg per day
Weeks 1-10 500mg GP Test Cyp per week
Weeks 1-10 GP Anastrozole .5 mg per day (continue to run this for 10 days after cycle)

I am 19 years old been seriously training for 2 and a half years. 5'10 185 body fat about 10%. 

Any suggestions would be great. 

Also if I could get some feedback of naps it self...


----------



## MDR (Sep 7, 2010)

You are very young.  Try to hang in there and train naturally for a few more years.


----------



## Vpower (Sep 7, 2010)

Here I was thinking this thread was dedicated to short rests during the day (naps)..But yes dont start using Prohormones until you reach your plateau(19 is not a plateau).  Lots of Protein, slow absorbing carbs, Branch chain aminos, and Creatine is a good start.  Weight gainers if you can afford them.


----------



## ATyler (Sep 7, 2010)

I agree with both of you its just really frustrating because My max bench is about 35 pounds less then it was about 7-8 months ago I just can't seem to get out of this rut


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Sep 7, 2010)

MDR said:


> You are very young.  Try to hang in there and train naturally for a few more years.



i agree, you should wait, maybe 28years old would be a good age.


----------



## ATyler (Sep 7, 2010)

Damn thats a long ways away haha


----------



## stylus187 (Sep 7, 2010)

ATyler said:


> I've been stuck at a plateau for a while now and am really considering starting my first cycle. I have done some research and am looking into naps beginners bulk cycle.
> Length 10 weeks
> Weeks 1-4 GP Methan10 40 mg per day
> Weeks 1-10 500mg GP Test Cyp per week
> ...


Im not your dad so I wont preach to you. You are only 19, you havent event finished growing yet. My friend, just be paitent give it some time, you will grow and fill out. At least think realy hard about your decision!!!!! stylus187


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 7, 2010)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> i agree, you should wait, maybe 28years old would be a good age.



He would be OKAY starting around 23-25 (PREFERABLY closer to 25) yrs. of age..



ATyler said:


> I agree with both of you its just really frustrating because My max bench is about 35 pounds less then it was about 7-8 months ago I just can't seem to get out of this rut



If you are training right, your strength should be increasing.. That is if you diet is in order. How many calories are you taking in/day?

Post your diet up. (With macros)


----------



## OutWhey (Sep 7, 2010)

ATyler said:


> I've been stuck at a plateau for a while now and am really considering starting my first cycle. I have done some research and am looking into naps beginners bulk cycle.
> Length 10 weeks
> Weeks 1-4 GP Methan10 40 mg per day
> Weeks 1-10 500mg GP Test Cyp per week
> ...


 
My advice would be to train natural for a few more years to get the most of your natural ability. But if/when you choose to run gear, GP gear is the way to go. You will see gains off of 250mg test a week. Then your next cycle, run 500mg a week and an oral. Never take more than you have to. Taking more than you need will result into missing a growth "stage".

For example, if you run 500mg of test and an oral on your first cycle then you will miss the gains you would have recieved from running 250mg of test a week.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 7, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> My advice would be to train natural for a few more years to get the most of your natural ability. But if/when you choose to run gear, GP gear is the way to go. You will see gains off of 250mg test a week. Then your next cycle, run 500mg a week and an oral. Never take more than you have to. Taking more than you need will result into missing a growth "stage".
> 
> For example, if you run 500mg of test and an oral on your first cycle then you will miss the gains you would have recieved from running 250mg of test a week.



Only 250mg test/wk?

No matter the age, I have never heard of only 250mg test/wk for a first cycle.

I wouldn't recommend shutting yourself down for only 250mg test/wk.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 7, 2010)

go ahead order from naps by the time your actually really ready to do a cycle your gear might be there


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 7, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> go ahead order from naps by the time your actually really ready to do a cycle your gear might be there


----------



## ATyler (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the input i'll look into more down the road


----------



## OutWhey (Sep 9, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> Only 250mg test/wk?
> 
> No matter the age, I have never heard of only 250mg test/wk for a first cycle.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend shutting yourself down for only 250mg test/wk.


 Please explain to me why using 250mg of test a week for the first cycle would shut you down.


----------



## WFC2010 (Sep 9, 2010)

wait some years


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 9, 2010)

ATyler said:
			
		

> I agree with both of you its just really frustrating because My max bench is about 35 pounds less then it was about 7-8 months ago I just can't seem to get out of this rut



Then it sounds like something is wrong with your training and/or diet.


----------



## BigBoiH (Sep 9, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> go ahead order from naps by the time your actually really ready to do a cycle your gear might be there


Dayum!


----------



## barrym (Sep 9, 2010)

seriously? 250 will bring you nothing, the only people saying they do 250 are underplaying the amount of juice they use.....the first studies showed that this is the case, conclusively, that the lower amounts yeilded nearly nothing, and caused more harm than good, and as far as shut down at 250mg and why, without the exgen test in the system the body takes the easiest root (fsh lh leydig cells low to non op) , shut down will occur with far less...do at least 500mg, 750 would be a better bet imo, either your in or not.


----------



## barrym (Sep 9, 2010)

oh and naps is the only gear (well one of)...gp imo is the only way to go...will take 3 weeks to 1 mo....as I have posted bf....go all gp products and more orals (letro/clomid/orals) for first order to get there faster (3 weeks depending on where you are) spain is like 2 days lol (from what I have heard over and over) then be ready to wait for the gear to arrive, will be some time, over 1 mo I would expect, thing 5 weeks and you will not be waiting by the mail box


----------



## barrym (Sep 9, 2010)

sorry for all the posts....I did not read your age....not wise to juice at all, not needed. do heavy compound movements, long rests, double to triple calore intake over REE and you will see 20-40 pounds appear in 1 years time, you dont need it right now...oh and sleep your ass off for 9 hours per day (deadlifts, squats, inclines, skull crushers, standing calf raise, bent rows or tbars, slant board weighted crunches and throw in some high vo2 rowing and kettlebell work and you are gold). oats and whey would be you new best buddy, 3-6x per day, meat, potato, yams, broc, skipp coffee and all stimulants. take tribulus and it would be more powerful than 250mg test at this age, time


----------



## blergs. (Sep 9, 2010)

buzzard said:


> then it sounds like something is wrong with your training and/or diet.


exacly!!


----------



## blergs. (Sep 9, 2010)

your too young man wait a few more years. and WHEN you do i would rec the GP test for 12-14 weeks not 10.
but right now not a good idea at so young of age.


----------



## OutWhey (Sep 9, 2010)

barrym said:


> seriously? 250 will bring you nothing, the only people saying they do 250 are underplaying the amount of juice they use.....the first studies showed that this is the case, conclusively, that the lower amounts yeilded nearly nothing, and caused more harm than good, and as far as shut down at 250mg and why, without the exgen test in the system the body takes the easiest root (fsh lh leydig cells low to non op) , shut down will occur with far less...do at least 500mg, 750 would be a better bet imo, either your in or not.


 Please post these "first studies" you are speaking out. I gained a lot of muscle of my first cycle of 250mg a week for 10 weeks as well as many others. Let me guess...your first cycle was test, deca and dbol??



blergs. said:


> your too young man wait a few more years. and WHEN you do i would rec the GP test for 12-14 weeks not 10.
> but right now not a good idea at so young of age.


Hell yea....GP is the only way to go!


----------



## masokist (Sep 10, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> go ahead order from naps by the time your actually really ready to do a cycle your gear might be there



It seems alot of people are saying their t/a is bad. i got my second order in 7 days and my first order took 12 days. idk wats going on with everyone else.


----------



## barrym (Sep 11, 2010)

*I think it's where you are located plus*



masokist said:


> It seems alot of people are saying their t/a is bad. i got my second order in 7 days and my first order took 12 days. idk wats going on with everyone else.


 

*seems like a good thing, when I think about it...that is...to many packages coming from mold*** can be very attention grabbing, we dont nee that. Also I think that (my experience) small orders, made monthly keep anough of a gab....or risk it and do one large order....depends on the funds you got, I am always a broke mofo so thats why I usually order small....I need it faster though, it sucks balls when hard earned gaines are lost bc of some bs with 30 plus day status..its crap imo. I would like to know, without a doubt, that I will get my package in 14 days, I would be inclined to order more often, and I would stop dreaming of finding a source that can deliver this.........with that said the quality of gp stands alone and it is worth the "weight"


----------



## OutWhey (Sep 11, 2010)

masokist said:


> It seems alot of people are saying their t/a is bad. i got my second order in 7 days and my first order took 12 days. idk wats going on with everyone else.


 Well I placed another order with them and will kep you posted on how quickly the t/a really is!


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 11, 2010)

Who cares too much about T/A anyways? 

Quality is what matters.


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 11, 2010)

I agree.  You haven't had enough time to even see how your body reacts to proper work and intake.  If you're losing strength at 19 dude you have a workout or nutrition problem, or a disease.


----------



## Gawd (Sep 11, 2010)

GP is good shit but I agree with the above, your too young.  
Get your diet and training on point and you'll grow like crazy.


----------



## bmw (Sep 12, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> go ahead order from naps by the time your actually really ready to do a cycle your gear might be there



In all of your ONE TIME experience ordering from naps, you're the expert on the subject now huh?  Your big...what was it???  $140 order?  LMAO!  

I'm sorry your one and only experience ordering from naps was not a pleasant one.  But many of us have had several years of very good naps orders experiences.  He's been one of the best for years now, and he didn't get that way by constantly fucking up.

Shit happens and sometimes no one can control it.  It's not really fair for you to go around now continuously bashing naps because your one and only order took a long time to get to you due to some circumstances that were beyond control.  

You were also not alone in your experience at that particular time.  You had probably one of the smallest orders and one of the biggest mouths though.  Since then everything has been worked out and set straight and people started getting their orders...maybe everyone got theirs by now.

So either tell the truth and give full disclosure:

*you only ordered once
*it happened to be a bad experience 
*BUT you weren't the only one having the same issues 
*it all ended up getting straightened out
*but it took a long time, you don't have any other personal experiences with naps to compare it to
*once was enough for you even though he has a great reputation

or just stfu about it.  If you want to tell everyone about your bad experience, fine, but just tell the whole story.


----------



## BigBoiH (Sep 12, 2010)

bmw said:


> In all of your ONE TIME experience ordering from naps, you're the expert on the subject now huh?  Your big...what was it???  $140 order?  LMAO!
> 
> I'm sorry your one and only experience ordering from naps was not a pleasant one.  But many of us have had several years of very good naps orders experiences.  He's been one of the best for years now, and he didn't get that way by constantly fucking up.
> 
> ...


I havent got mine yet. But to be honest, if they do what they said they were going to do to make it right I will be pleased. IMO BMW yeah the kids order was small and he did whine alot about it and probably was a big pain in the ass, and all the variables that you mentioned are true, but come on the kid is aloud to have an opinion. Its like when you order something off ebay and a seller has 99% good feedback you wonder about the 1% then anyone with common sense would be like "oh well nobody is perfect" then place their order. The 1% that wasnt satisfied still has just as much right to post his opinion as the other 99%. I myself have never ordered from *online*, so this whole ordeal was a little gut wrenching. Some people are used to face to face, some have been on the E-game for a while. I feel you 100% BMW but give the kid a little break.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 12, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> My advice would be to train natural for a few more years to get the most of your natural ability. But if/when you choose to run gear, GP gear is the way to go. You will see gains off of 250mg test a week. Then your next cycle, run 500mg a week and an oral. Never take more than you have to. Taking more than you need will result into missing a growth "stage".
> 
> For example, if you run 500mg of test and an oral on your first cycle then you will miss the gains you would have recieved from running 250mg of test a week.


im sorry but this is SOOO not true.
lol
this is the nicest way i could post it.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 12, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> I agree.  You haven't had enough time to even see how your body reacts to proper work and intake.  If you're losing strength at 19 dude you have a workout or nutrition problem, or a disease.



I AGREE!
 mess with creatine, beta-a, and a few other basice supps and workout routiens and know your body first.


----------



## blazeftp (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey guys new to the forums.
Found this site looking for reviews on naps.
So they do deliver?
I don't mind waiting, just don't want to wait on something that doesn't exist.


Sorry for Jumping in on your thread Op.

Read this add www
 gain-weight-muscle-fast.com/bodybuilding-tips.html

This will get you back on track.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 12, 2010)

bmw said:


> In all of your ONE TIME experience ordering from naps, you're the expert on the subject now huh? Your big...what was it??? $140 order? LMAO!
> 
> I'm sorry your one and only experience ordering from naps was not a pleasant one. But many of us have had several years of very good naps orders experiences. He's been one of the best for years now, and he didn't get that way by constantly fucking up.
> 
> ...


 
1st time with naps douche bag


----------



## Gawd (Sep 12, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> 1st time with naps douche bag


Uhh... What? 
That's the way he worded it.. a few times, lol.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 13, 2010)

Gawd said:


> Uhh... What?
> That's the way he worded it.. a few times, lol.


 
nothen against nap's there g2g the end of it


----------



## blazeftp (Sep 13, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> nothen against nap's there g2g the end of it



Glad to here it.

Just paid today.
Cant wait !


----------



## blergs. (Sep 13, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Hey guys new to the forums.
> Found this site looking for reviews on naps.
> So they do deliver?
> I don't mind waiting, just don't want to wait on something that doesn't exist.
> ...



Naps is GTG, got a few bottles of 1-testcyp on way and am excited as hell!

other orders went fine, somtimes customes is a bich but naps made sure I got my order and thats all i really care about.


----------



## OutWhey (Sep 13, 2010)

blergs. said:


> Naps is GTG, got a few bottles of 1-testcyp on way and am excited as hell!
> 
> other orders went fine, somtimes customes is a bich but naps made sure I got my order and thats all i really care about.


 I got tren, test and HGH on the way. Just recieved my confirmation today. I will kep you all posted on how quick the t/a really is


----------



## blazeftp (Sep 14, 2010)

blergs. said:


> Naps is GTG, got a few bottles of 1-testcyp on way and am excited as hell!
> 
> other orders went fine, somtimes customes is a bich but naps made sure I got my order and thats all i really care about.



Should be problems with costumes as i am in the UK only decent thing about this country lol.

Glad to see they make sure there customers are happy.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 14, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Should be problems with costumes as i am in the UK only decent thing about this country lol.
> 
> Glad to see they make sure there customers are happy.


 
your order should get there alot faster


----------



## bmw (Sep 15, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Hey guys new to the forums.
> Found this site looking for reviews on naps.
> So they do deliver?
> I don't mind waiting, just don't want to wait on something that doesn't exist.
> ...



yes naps is gtg.


----------



## bmw (Sep 15, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> I got tren, test and HGH on the way. Just recieved my confirmation today. I will kep you all posted on how quick the t/a really is



meh, no need.  I think there's a reason why other boards (olm is one) don't allow T/A times, payment methods, and a few other things to be discussed specifically.  

But then this board doesn't seem to care at all if you tell everyone when you paid, how you paid, how long it took to get to you, what country it came from, and exactly how it was packaged...so maybe they have a good reason for not caring if that info is kept quiet?? 

AFAIAC, naps lists their typical t/a on their site.  That's good enough.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi, you have received -1737 reputation points from bmw.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
you finally going to stop badmouthing then? Fucking pussy.

Regards,
bmw

keep neg. me your a homo nobody like's you kill yourself


----------



## bmw (Sep 15, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> Hi, you have received -1737 reputation points from bmw.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



just returning the favor fagnozzle.

You red me for my first post in this thread because I tell the truth and finally get you to stop ranting about how bad naps is on every thread in every forum on the fucking net?  

Funny thing is, I don't give a shit about "reps" the way you do.  So keep em coming bish.


----------



## bmw (Sep 15, 2010)

lolol...you can do better than that.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 15, 2010)

bmw said:


> lolol...you can do better than that.


 LMAO! You guys are funny as hell.


----------



## GXR64 (Sep 15, 2010)

I think they are secretly in love with each other and just putting on a show for us all to hide there e relationship lol.


----------



## brandonp005 (Sep 16, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> Who cares too much about T/A anyways?
> 
> Quality is what matters.


 

I agree...its worth waiting a couple extra days when you know your gear is legit and you don't have to be worried about being scammed!  Thats why they get my business!


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 16, 2010)

bmw said:


> just returning the favor fagnozzle.
> 
> You red me for my first post in this thread because I tell the truth and finally get you to stop ranting about how bad naps is on every thread in every forum on the fucking net?
> 
> Funny thing is, I don't give a shit about "reps" the way you do. So keep em coming bish.


 
I never bashed nap's  I got my stuff fucking end of it...


----------



## blazeftp (Sep 28, 2010)

Just go my gear from naps today.


Took 10 days to get here thanks guys.


----------



## OutWhey (Sep 28, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I never bashed nap's I got my stuff fucking end of it...


I agree. I have never seen LK bash Naps. He was curious of his T/A but that was it. The end result, and he ever said, was that he was satisfied and recieved his order from Naps


blazeftp said:


> Just go my gear from naps today.
> 
> 
> Took 10 days to get here thanks guys.


Got mine today aslo. T/A= 19 days. Naps told me three weeks so they were ahead of schedule and was a great surprise.


----------



## bmw (Sep 28, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Just go my gear from naps today.
> 
> 
> Took 10 days to get here thanks guys.



Nice!  Seems all the problems have been solved then with the shipping delays.

Naps always makes it right.


----------



## Finetuned (Sep 28, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> Please explain to me why using 250mg of test a week for the first cycle would shut you down.



*Total Testosterone*
300 mg group-1,345 ng/dl a *691* ng increase from  baseline
600 mg group-2,370 ng/dl a *1,737* ng increase from  baseline
*IGF-1 *
300 mg group-388 ng/dl a *74* ng increase from  baseline
600 mg group-304 ng/dl a *77* ng increase from  baseline

Body composition was measured after 20 weeks.

*Fat Free Mass by underwater weighing*
300 mg group-*5.2kg (11.4lbs)* increase
600 mg group-*7.9kg (17.38lbs)* increase
*Fat Mass by underwater weighing*
300 mg group*-.5kg (1.1lbs)* decrease
600 mg group-*1.1kg (2.42lbs)* decrease
*Thigh Muscle Volume*
300 mg group-*84* cubic centimeter increase
600 mg group-*126* cubic centimeter increase
*Quadriceps Muscle Volume*
300 mg group-*43* cubic centimeter increase
600 mg group-*68* cubic centimeter increase
*Leg Press Strength*
300 mg group-*72.2kg (158.8lbs)* increase 
600 mg group-*76.5kg (168.3lbs)* increase
*Leg Power*
300 mg group-*38.6* watt increase
600 mg group-*48.1* watt increase
*Hemoglobin*
300 mg group-*6.1* gram per liter increase
600 mg group-*14.2* gram per liter increase
*Plasma HDL Cholesterol*
300 mg group-*5.7* mg/dl decrease
600 mg group-*8.4* mg/dl decrease
*Acne*
300 mg group-7 of the 12 men developed acne
600 mg group-2 of the 13 men developed acne


----------



## blazeftp (Sep 29, 2010)

I cant get on their site is have they went down like Z ?


----------



## blazeftp (Sep 29, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> I cant get on their site is have they went down like Z ?



Its ok managed to get it going......fucking anti virus !


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 30, 2010)

My experience with Naps was wonderful.

Had a few issues with my first order, came on here, talked to GXR, and within a week it was fixed and I was one happy dude.

I wouldn't hesitate to use them again.  In fact, I wouldn't hesitate to use any sponsor on this board based on my experiences so far.

+1 Naps.


----------



## Grozny (Sep 30, 2010)

ATyler said:


> I've been stuck at a plateau for a while now and am really considering starting my first cycle. I have done some research and am looking into naps beginners bulk cycle.
> Length 10 weeks
> Weeks 1-4 GP Methan10 40 mg per day
> Weeks 1-10 500mg GP Test Cyp per week
> ...



*... You are too young for a couple of reasons:*

*1. High estrogen levels can cause your growth plates to fuse together which can stunt your growth.

2. Because of your age your hormone  levels should already be sky-high and adding more hormones to the mix  probably wouldn't be very beneficial.  If you are having problems at  your age it is most likely due to diet or training; not hormone related.  

If you post your diet and training routine plus your desired goals we can help you further.    *


----------



## jcmahattan (Jun 9, 2012)

Naps is good 2 go for sure ..


----------



## Curt James (Jun 9, 2012)

Way to knock the dust off a thread. lol


----------



## GXR64 (Jun 9, 2012)

Strong bump lol


----------



## fsoe (Jun 10, 2012)

man I hope this kid decided to wait ---lol


----------



## Curt James (Jun 10, 2012)

^^^^ This. _Nineteen_, ffs!


----------



## bmw (Jun 10, 2012)

buncha fuckin asshoels ITT!!!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jun 10, 2012)

GXR64 said:


> Strong bump lol


I want to sleep with GXR64. Whoops, wrong thread. Lol. 
Even though I am no longer with Naps, they have some of the best gear I have used.  Stong gear.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 10, 2012)




----------

